# Eating mice



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Looked out my window today to see one of my girls running around with a mouse eeeeee and my boy silkie running after her lol they had a big fight and he won. I was a bit shocked at this as I didn't know they liked mice ... Was only yesterday I was going to get mouse killer so glad I never


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've seen my flock get everything from chipmunks and mice to small snakes and a small finch.. Not sure how the finch fell victim to the chickens.. But when they are on the hunt everything is worth trying. 
Crazy creatures, really..


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

chickens love fresh meat


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They do. I've seen them eat the dogs scraps which had meat in them.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine had a mouse not long back. and are forever pinching the cat food.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They do love cat food! The dry kind especially.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol chickens are crazy  do love them


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I never thought of Chickens as mousers! Hmmmm lol


----------

